# How long can I keep Cryovac meat in the fridge?



## stylez777

Hey all I saw an very old post that tlaked about this but it was talking about dry aging and other factors.

I am going to Costco today to buy a whole Prime Sirloin that is cryo-sealed (the piece would come out of their walk-in fridge).  I want to keep it in my regular fridge until Sunday (so that 4 days from now, 5 days in the fridge if you count today) and then open it up and cut my steaks to grill.  Is that too long to keep in the fridge or would it be okay?


----------



## tropics

Check the freeze by date on the package,it may be marked sell by 00/00/0000
Richie


----------



## stylez777

What if there is no feeze by date on it?


----------



## daveomak

The table below, is based on the original date of packaging...  AND the conditions under which the meat was packaged....

1. Food is cooked and transferred hot to a package, which is sealed and cooled, or
2. Food is cooked, cooled, transferred without pathogen contamination to a package, and sealed or
3. Packaged food is cooked, cooled, and then, kept chilled to control the outgrowth of spores that survive pasteurization.
The important principle is that the more severe the heating (cooking) process after pasteurization has been achieved (e.g., above 130F for 87 minutes), the further the spoilage microorganisms are reduced. Hence, the refrigerated shelf life of the product is extended. A second principle is that the closer the temperature of the food product during storage is to freezing temperatures of 28 to 32F (freezing point, which depends on salt and sugar content), the longer the shelf life. Yeasts and molds can grow at temperatures as low as 14F. Bacteria can grow at 23F.
_*Table 1*_ shows holding times based on the 1997 FDA Food Code _(2)_, which sets the standard for cold holding of food at 41F for 7 days, 45F for 4 days, and 4 hours between 45 and 140F. The other temperatures and times are derived using the Ratkowsky predictive growth equation _(4)_.
*Table 1. FDA-derived Holding Times at Specified Temperatures*​
*Table 1. FDA-derived Holding Times at Specified Temperatures*

*Temperature ......Safe Storage Time
Deg.F .....                DAYS
55  ......                1.7
50  ......                2.4
45  ......                4.0
41  ......                7.
40  ......                7.5
35  ......                19.3
30  ......                123.8*



* FDA 1997 Food Code recommended cold food holding temperature.​


----------



## muddydogs

5 days is no problem


----------



## SmokinAl

Yep, a lot of people wet age their beef, as long as it's in the original cryovac and not repackaged.
So 5 days is fine.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj

Packer sealed Beef has a typical 21 day self life, stored at ≤ 38*F,on top of the 2 week wet age before it left the packer...JJ


----------

